# open youtube links and allow to go back to browser? or bypass intent with MY intent ;)



## gcb (Aug 8, 2012)

i understand the intent system and all.... but sometimes its just retarded and i was wondering if there's a work around for those time?

i hate when i go from browser to youtube (in a computer id middle click the youtube link to have it on another tab) And can only ever go back to the browser if i "close" youtube...

in gmail, have two links, i can't ever open both in two tabs because clicking in one will prevent me from ever going back to gmail unless i press back and close the first tab.... edit: this one doesn't happen in gmail ics

there are several other cases....


----------

